# 12 Hour Endurance Race



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Here's an image I captured at a 12 hour endurance race in New Jersey yesterday.










Regards...JL


----------



## ItsEd (Jan 14, 2013)

Very well done! :thumbup:


----------

